# Shoulder pain when moving arm up.



## WannaGetHench (Aug 22, 2010)

Ive done something to my shoulder. Everytime I try and move my arm up then back, my whole arm twinges and just flops, its a sharp pain that lasts for about 2 seconds and only hurts when i move my arm up or back. Ive had a week off from training, so I cant see it being that. Suggestions? Trapped nerve?


----------



## 12 gauge (Jul 16, 2011)

How did it happen, what did you feel at the time?

Has it improved since you took time off from training?


----------



## deeconfrost (Dec 15, 2010)

does it feel deep within the arm?? could be a tendon? rotator cuff?


----------



## WannaGetHench (Aug 22, 2010)

I dont know how I done it mate just randomly moved my arm and it hurt. no it hasnt improved at all stayed the same, only when i move my arm up and back though. Its a sharp twinge that makes my arm flop, the closest thing i can describe it to is when you hit your funny bone.


----------



## WannaGetHench (Aug 22, 2010)

deeconfrost said:


> does it feel deep within the arm?? could be a tendon? rotator cuff?


Yeah it feels like its deep, doesnt feel as if its on the outside of anything.


----------



## Impulse2903 (Dec 13, 2010)

Frozen shoulder? had one in my left shoulder when i was 15 after a motocross accident. Went away with physio.

Could only lift arm to a certain point, maybe half way, and felt as if i couldn't move any further


----------



## Kermit2 (Sep 24, 2010)

Had a similar thing just the other week mate, couldn't even lift a cup out of the cupboard without pain and a feeling of weakness. Went to see my Sports Therapist for a deep tissue massage, after 30 mins of torture i felt as good as new. He said that there is a bunch of nerves that run up and near the rear delt and under the armpit, and that if that area is tight then that impinges on the nerves creating pain and weakness.


----------



## 12 gauge (Jul 16, 2011)

I'd suggest you get profesional treatment mate, I would normally suggest an ice pack but I wont in this case as I think based on what you've said that'll make it worse, a heat pad might bring some relief untill you get to see a physio though.


----------

